# I tested the BR600, PB770, EB802 and 580BTS and purchased...



## BuckMKII (Feb 16, 2016)

The Husky 580BTS. There was no comparison to the fit and comfort on my back. The Husky flat out fits me like a glove and was most powerful as well. All the other blowers didn't feel nearly as comfortable to me. I've put 4 gallons of fuel through it now and it hasn't skipped a beat yet. It will crank on 2 or 3 pulls when cold and 1 short pull when warm. 

It took some adjusting but I actually like the side mounted throttle handle set up like this:

Side view




Top view





There are a few minor things which I wish were different on the unit such as It would be nice to have an auto return kill switch and I would like for it to have a fully adjustable carb. As for the carb, the unit cranks and runs great even in temps near freezing all the way into the 70's. 

I am pleased with my purchase, have no regrets yet and would recommend this blower to anyone needing a unit that's comfortable with max CFM's.


----------



## backhoelover (Feb 16, 2016)

that carb is adjustable the l is on the top of the barrel


----------



## backhoelover (Feb 16, 2016)

under the white cap takes a 2.5 mm limter cap puller


----------



## backhoelover (Feb 16, 2016)

starts at page 42. i know its a red max manual. this is what husqvarna tech told me to use


----------



## BuckMKII (Feb 16, 2016)

backhoelover said:


> starts at page 42. i know its a red max manual. this is what husqvarna tech told me to use


Thank you for this!


----------



## backhoelover (Feb 16, 2016)

Any time friend always remember all units are lean from factor


----------



## BuckMKII (Feb 16, 2016)

backhoelover said:


> Any time friend always remember all units are lean from factor



Since I didn't know the carb was adjustable I obviously haven't messed with it, but I checked it with a tach and it was running 7050 to 7100 RPM at max. Maybe that's not too lean. I've already burned 4 gallons of fuel through it so far.


----------



## VA 372xp (Feb 17, 2016)

I have same unit have used it for a year ,throttle cable come loose one Time no big deal was a easy fix , I would recommend also

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Den69RS96 (Feb 20, 2016)

I bought the 570. It's the model below the 580. I love it. So much more powerful than the stihl br550 it replaced.


----------



## jughead500 (Mar 22, 2016)

I like the sound of mine so much i pulled the plate off that holds the spark screen.


----------



## Section VIII (Jun 13, 2016)

BuckMKII said:


> The Husky 580BTS. There was no comparison to the fit and comfort on my back. The Husky flat out fits me like a glove and was most powerful as well. All the other blowers didn't feel nearly as comfortable to me. I've put 4 gallons of fuel through it now and it hasn't skipped a beat yet. It will crank on 2 or 3 pulls when cold and 1 short pull when warm.
> 
> It took some adjusting but I actually like the side mounted throttle handle set up like this:
> 
> ...




Which one came in second? I'm interested in getting a backpack blower and these were also my choices. However, Stihl and Echo especially have closer dealers to me.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Jun 15, 2016)

I have the redmax ebz 8500 (same as husky 580) and as said above, nothing else is even close. Echo backpacks are good but if you need power then dont go for anything other than the biggest one you can afford. Mine has at least a couple hundred hours on it, starts and runs perfectly, though it could probly use a new spark plug...


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jun 15, 2016)

While I want a bigger blower, my muffler modded 150BT has done all I have asked of it. It is a little slower but it will moves large maple leaf piles, it just takes a little patience.


----------

